# Getting the best launch out of a B14



## akk51 (Aug 21, 2002)

Just wondering if some people with a little more racing experience could help answer where on the tach is the best place to drop the clutch. also, how should you drop the clutch...jsut as fast as you can? or hold it right around where it catches for a second...i usually rev to about 3k and almost always end up giving it more gas before the clutch catches..thanks all


----------



## Katana200sx (May 13, 2002)

i normally rev it to about 4000 on street tires. the condition of the starting line determines whether i drop the clutch and gas it, or if i slip the clutch some. with drag radials i launch at 5000-5500 though.


----------

